# Still Ice on Sakakawea



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Took a drive up to the tailrace and the south end of Sakakawea yesterday. Only 2 anglers by the access off the tailrace, nothing working but only 45 minutes into fishing. From what I could see most of Sakakwea has ice still, but VERY dark ice and should be off soon. Again, I was only viewing from the SE end.

FYI


----------

